# Sling Shots In Movies



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was watching the movie "Topic Thunder" and noticed a scene were a slingshot was used to launch explosive devices at an enemy.I know I seen the slingshot somewhere but can't quite place it. Any one else notice this scene and can ID the sling?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Saunders Pro Wristrocket


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

While we're on the topic of slingshots in movies. This scene is from a 1974 made for TV movie. A man in the desert stalked by another man finds an abandon camp sight. At @6:45 in the clip he realizes there's a wrist rocket amongst the belongings. It is two pieces that slide together, I'm wondering if that is an old production model or more likely homemade/custom made for the movie. Does anyone recognize this slingshot.
I wasn't allowed a slingshot as a kid and I remember this movie and being fascinated by the wrist rocket as it plays a major role in the rest of the story. The bad guy (played by Andy Griffith) has his rifle shot out of his hand while drawing on the "good" guy and later manages to get a hold of the catty and hide it then claiming the man shot him with a gun. The movie ending with the hero finding the hidden slingshot. It was the recollection of this movie a few months ago that renewed my interest in slingshots.


----------

